# Drillship Deepwater Asgard



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

According to Vessel Finder this evening we have a new drillship that has moved into our general area (MC 122). As of 9 Dec 2016 the "Asgard" has moved to the following location:28.8475 N / 88.3095 W. This puts this vessel approx 108 miles SSW of OB or approx 16 miles W of Horn Mtn. I plan on altering my route Tuesday nite to fish it on my way to the Proteus. I don't expect much since she has only been there for a few days, but one never knows. I'll send a report one way or the other upon my return. Tight lines. :thumbup:


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

For what its worth, Hiltons still shows it SW of SW pass. But if they moved it east, all the better!


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Hilton's is a reliable service as I subscribe to it myself. It gives most everything in real time except vessel locations. As such, when I need current information of vessel locations, I use Vessel Finder which pinpoints vessel locations in real time using their broadcast AIS information.


----------



## tkramerv (Sep 5, 2011)

Good info on "vessel finder". Thank you, i didnt know about that. Looking forward to your report on Asgard


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I can tell you EXACTLY where it is at? I am sitting 500m from it waiting to go alongside to get some mud from them. 

28º50.8N / 088º 18.5W

They just went back on contract with Chevron

Rain Squall just went through. Not much wind, picked up to 20 but back down to 10kts. Seas are 2-3, mostly 2', from 270º. 

If he shows up I'll report any of his catches.  We didn't get here to 0500 so he may have already came and went.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Nobody has showed up to fish the rig, I asked the other crew that works from Noon to Midnight. Seas at the time are 1' from NNW / winds less than 10kts.

Still here, should have been gone for crew change but Oh well, you know how it is in the oil field.


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

Deeplines, you may not see anyone fishing, but do you see any fish or signs of fish?

Otto II


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for info Deep Lines, definitely sending you a PM when running to the rigs next time...hopefully you will be out there then.
Wishing you to be back home for Christmas, spent way too many holidays out there myself...


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

reeldog80 said:


> Deeplines, you may not see anyone fishing, but do you see any fish or signs of fish?
> 
> Otto II


No tuna jumping. Did see small bait starting to jump though.
Got in this morning, Heading home for some Evan Williams nog.


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

I fished this DS on Tuesday evening around 2300 for an hour. I was marking nothing but bait fish and saw no activity on the surface of any kind. Tried to jig up some BFT, nothing doing. I think this will be a good location to tuna fish, but not just yet. I'll give it another try next month. Moved on to the DS Proteus and had much better luck. Schoolie YFT and the usual crowd of BFT. No cows, but I heard back at shore that a couple of 80 and 100 # YFT were taken there Monday nite. Tight lines.


----------



## richfish68 (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks for the info! Hopefully we can get back out there again soon.


----------

